

Show HN: Weekend Project for Mothers Day - WeCallYourMom.com - whiteotter84
http://www.wecallyourmom.com

======
_lex
I don't understand. You want me to outsource calling my mom on mother's day?
Is this for actively deployed troops or something?

~~~
whiteotter84
Well I don't know if that's a good use case or not. If you can reach your mom
by phone, then you should probably make the call yourself.

------
dzent
Is this set up over twilio?

~~~
whiteotter84
Indeed it is.

